# Missing my baby



## Champysmom (Aug 14, 2008)

It has been about two weeks since I lost Champ. I just got the ashes back yesterday. Oh, how I miss him.

It is amazing how I would shuffle my feet at night so as not to step on him on the way to the bathroom. Or, how whenever I felt the need for some love, he would always rest his chin on my lap so I can gently stroke his silky ears. Whenever I got out of the shower he was always waiting for me (I guess he was afraid I would wash away down the drain) 

My husband didn't cry when Champ left us, but it seems he keeps getting sadder at time goes on. I guess we all deal with grief differently.

I just wanted to get this out - - to people who know how I feel. 

I finally got the strength to post a couple of pictures - he always made me smile.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. I had a terrible time when we lost Baylee, I felt a lot better the next couple days and then I kept feeling sadder and sadder for quite a while. He was probably like a lot of us and didn't believe she was actually gone. Knowing and believing is 2 different things.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Your Champ looks like he was the perfect golden buddy. Having lost three goldens I can feel your pain. I wish I could offer some great advice but, for me at least, only time seems to help. For me the best thing was a golden puppy to keep me busy.


----------



## kooie (Jul 29, 2008)

I feel your pain and have tears in my eyes. 
I lost the very best part of me 6 months ago. His name was Montana.
My husband who I have been married to for 12 years has never cried in that time or at least that I know of, I have always asked him if he got beat when he was kid for crying... I just can't get my head around someone who NEVER cries. I always want to talk to him about it and he doesn't. Which just makes me want to talk it about all the more!. I have
always wondered if our boy died would he cry and yeah he did. I was shocked.
So I agree with you everyone is different with these things.
Do you have another dog?
I am sorry for your loss and wish there words to take away your pain and mine while I am at it!
.....takes time


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Hugs, hugs, hugs! I remember only too well how hard it was when I lost Lucy. You posted some wonderful pictures...I know you have some very special memories that will help you through this. I didn't think I could ever have another golden after Lucy and waited two years before deciding to get another golden...as soon as I got Phoebe, I realized I should have jumped back in sooner than I did. I know how awful it sounds to suggest bringing another dog in and of course, I only suggest this for when you are ready, but when I look back at two years with no golden, I realize I would have healed faster getting another one earlier. Phoebe doesn't take anything away from Lucy, she's different but just as special and my memories of Lucy are still very, very special.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

when our lab, Sara died of cancer we tried doing stuff we couldn't do with a dog but kept going to places a dog would enjoy. I think it's a tribute to your late dog to give another pup a good home.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Run With Abandon Sweet Boy~Godspeed Champ


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

{{{{{hugs}}}}} to you. So hard to lose them. They make a place in your heart like no other living being does. I'm so very sorry. Time will help, but you will never forget him. I hope your memories of Champ bring you smiles, even through your tears.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting some pictures of him. He was a great looking boy. Posting and sharing things like this is a great honor and tribute to him.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

He was a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, my heart breaks for you and I can so relate. What you said about stepping over him at night, I did exactly the same thing with Max who we lost 9 years ago and with Gunner now. You don't realize all the things you will miss until they aren't there. 

Grief is so hard and you are right. We all grieve differently. I think I cried every day for a year after Max died, even after we got Selka, I'd cuddle Selka and cry for Max. Selka was a lifesaver for me though. I couldn't live without a golden in my life.

Your boy was gorgeous. I am glad you found the GRF. Everyone here is so supportive.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and your husband. He was a gorgeous dog. I know the grieving your husband is going through. I thought the shock of losing Hooch was bad but as the days went along I got deeper and deeper in this loss feeling. Thank goodness for Kimm and a couple of others just letting me talk about him that really got me throught it.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

What a handsoome boy he was! My condolences on your sad loss.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry you lost your lovely boy. Love the pic in the school uniform. What a Star!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss, I know how you feel. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many hugs and prayers for you and Champy. Your pictures are beautiful... what a handsome boy. Many of us have walked that lane of grief .... it's the price we pay for knowing such a strong and everlasting love. We are always here to listen to memories, to dry your tears and laugh at his antics. We care.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. The pain does lessen but doesnt go away totally and at certain times it will it harder. But try to remember the happy times and maybe the pain will hurt alittle less. 
Your Champ looks like he was a big giant teddy bear and a funny character. Come and share your stories and pictures and it will help. And maybe it might help your husband to come here and share some too. Everyone grieves in their own way.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Champ - we lost Ginny last November and Holly on the 11th August - i know exactly what you are going through. Even though we still have Quinn, the house is not the same and there is a massive gap in our lives. I don't think the pain of losing them ever goes away, we just better at coping with it.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Champ


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

The forum is a wonderful place to share your memories of Champ, so sorry for your loss, they become so much part of our lives and family, the pain we feel is immense, in time it will get better and you will smile and remember the wonderful love and times you shared.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for you loss i have tears in my eyes just reading about it he was a lovely boy and i can relate to how you feel as i lost 2 goldens with 7 months of each other and like Debles i still cry for them and its been over a year now.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of Champy. He was a gorgeous boy. You are in good company here. We understand the loss you are feeling. Hope you stick around and share more of your experiences.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What A Beautiful Boy He Was. I Lost My Kaycee May 25 And I Still Miss Her So Much. We Played A Game At Night. I Would Tell Them It Was Time To Go Night Night And She And Honey Would Run Down The Hall And Into The Bedroom. They Would Each Gt A Treat--always Heart My Golden Retriver Cookie Jar (i Keep Dog Treats Instead Of Human Cookies In It) So Knew I Had Treats. Sometimesi Would Stp And In A Couple Of Minutes Kaycee Would Come Bavk To The Door Way And Peer Around Into The Hall To Makes Sure I Was Omng. I Se Sw M, E Dck Back Ntote Ro. Ifno She Cam Back Down The Hall Looking For Me, Would See Me, And Then Run Back To He Beroom. Honey Would Not Leave The Bedroom, Just Lay On He Bed, Ears Perked Watvhing The Door. I Thought Of This Last Night When I Gave Honey Her Treat.

Sometimes I Still Expect Kaycee To Come And Get On The Sofa And Strt Licking My Feet. 

I Know Allhere Understands And That Makes The Forum Such A Great Lace To Let Our Greif Show And Know Others Underdtand And Don't Think We Are Fools For Loving Our Dogs So Much.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

So sorry about Champ, it's devastating to the whole family in a way that words cannot describe! As others have already said, we waited a year before deciding to get another dog, and it's true, you truly cannot replace your lost dog, but the new addition sure does soften the blow! My lost dog Spud is always in our hearts, keeping their pictures where you can see them every day helps, but nothing can 'heal' your broken heart quite like a new dog in the house. They are like people, all so different, and you love them all in a different way.

I hope your family recover from this sad time, my one regret is that I didn't get Spud's ashes back... my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a gorgeous boy your Champ was; it's obvious that he was very much a beloved member of your family. I know this pain, your broken heart, and I'm so sorry. May your sweet memories of your handsome golden guy comfort you when the sorrow becomes overwhelming....


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

on my list of questions for God, should I ever get to speak to Her directly, is "why do you give us these beautiful creatures only to take them away too soon?" The answer better be good enough to make the pain worth it.

Remember Champ in every breeze, in every butterfly, in every sparkling stream - and know that he's still there, with you, in your heart.


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

I am so sorry, I empathize with all your feelings. I have discovered through my own loss that as hard as you once thought it was going to be...it is actually much more painful.
I wish you peace and time does help. It has been almost 3 months for me and we just adopted.....it has helped a lot to concentrate on another pup and for us it helped to give the 5 year old another friend.
Give yourself some time, I also think it is helpful to keep out photos, etc. I still kiss her photo and her "box" daily.
He was a stunning golden....absolutely gorgeous


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

amazonb said:


> I am so sorry, I empathize with all your feelings. I have discovered through my own loss that as hard as you once thought it was going to be...it is actually much more painful.


I always knew it was going to be hard but you are right it's so very painful. I used to try and imagine life without my Meg and now I know. It's 8 months since I lost her and I can so identify with this statement! Does make you wonder why we put ourselves through it, but you know, I wouldn't have missed any of it for the world!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Gosh I think I might just be having one of those days. I don't usually cry when I read these types of posts, I keep it in pretty well, but not today  I'm so sorry. The pictures are wonderful.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Champ was very beautiful; it breaks my heart to read your post. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of beautiful boy Champ. The pictures of Champ with you and your family are a wonderful tribute. It's obvious how loved he was and how he was so much a part of your family.

As with so many others here, I am in touch with your reality. We lost our Golden Girl, Jesse in 2000, and my Heart Dog, Jake on May 23, 2006. I still shed tears on many days, but I always reflect on the beautiful memories. Jake's ashes, picture (with his collar) rest atop the fireplace mantel.

R.I.P. Champ


----------

